# DOND: NOS MS-39 Rod and Yoke for Bendix Manual 2 Speed



## Gordon (Mar 25, 2022)

New old stock rod and yoke assembly for Bendix Multispeed Power Brake. Shipping $4 to lower 48. PayPal preferred.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 25, 2022)

$16


----------



## Gordon (Mar 25, 2022)

Thanks for the offer Paul but no deal.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 25, 2022)

21


----------



## Gordon (Mar 25, 2022)

Getting closer, but no deal.


----------

